# The most realistic guitar vst?



## mwarsell (May 8, 2017)

What are the best at the moment? (other than 'learn to play yourself')Acoustic is fine since I can run it thru Amplitube.


----------



## R. Soul (May 8, 2017)

I find Evolution steel strings best for solo.https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/evolution-acoustic-guitar-steel-strings

And Sunbird best for strumming.
https://www.acousticsamples.net/sunbird

Amplesound and Ilya Efimov does have some really good libraries as well.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 8, 2017)

Rhythmically I can make Shreddage II sound as authentic as a mock up can get for that instrument (which means, mostly authentic)...through conscientious (more like anal-retentive) programming and manual round robins. But of course it's always a much better idea in this case to just do the mock up and eventually get an actual guitar player yourself to record. It's extremely hard to get that edgy lead thing going, bent up and held vibrato notes.

I mean, you can get some maniacally great rhythm tones if you work on Guitar Rig and libraries of your choice. The leads are where technology seems to be failing...but you could say that about any expressive solo instrument. I could be wrong.


----------



## DSmolken (May 8, 2017)

Theoretically Prominy, but in practice the complexity makes it hard to use.

Shreddage is a good choice for metal electrics, Ample for non-metal electrics (it has fewer round robins on the higher frets, which is not good for certain kinds of typical metal rhythms) or acoustics. Orange Tree stuff has a great reputation, but I haven't tried any yet.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 8, 2017)

DSmolken said:


> Theoretically Prominy, but in practice the complexity makes it hard to use.
> 
> Shreddage is a good choice for metal electrics, Ample for non-metal electrics (it has fewer round robins on the higher frets, which is not good for certain kinds of typical metal rhythms) or acoustics. Orange Tree stuff has a great reputation, but I haven't tried any yet.



I have a ton of great Metal and Rock IRs that I load up into Reflektor. At times the rhythm tones I get are truly bone crushing.

But still, to play guitar through an actual Marshall or Black Star, cranked to 11...hard to beat that.


----------



## Polkasound (May 8, 2017)

Electri6ity has been around for a while now, but I think it's still the cat's meow of sampled guitar libraries because of how deeply sampled and deeply controllable it is. Its wealth of articulations will allow you to create stunningly realistic guitar tracks, but the trade-off is that there are a lot of keyswitches and keyswitch combos to learn at both ends of the keyboard, and it's a big library that costs $400. For that reason, it may be a little overwhelming to be a "go to" library, but if you have the ambition to learn and use it, your guitar tracks will have no competition.


----------



## keepitsimple (May 8, 2017)

I would look into Impact Soundworks Shreddage SRP or their Archtop Hollow Body Electric guitar. both very versatile guitars that can cover all genres.

I tried pretty much everything out there and Impact Soundworks scripting/engine is for me the best in terms of playability, response and authenticity, especially when you team it up with a top shelf amp simulator like S-Gear for example.


----------



## jvsax (May 8, 2017)

I used most of the AmpleSound guitars on my tracks, and I also used Scarbee Funk Guitar on a couple of them.


----------



## JonSolo (May 8, 2017)

I love Orangetree stuff and even prefer them over Shreddage II and I have both.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 8, 2017)

I actually still use Hans Zimmer's guitars (Vol 1) quite often for mock-ups. But only the Parker "Fly" Electro-Acoustic guitar. Which is amazing. I converted it to Kontakt. It's simple, good for fiddling and soft playing. In Kontakt it's only 4MB. Come to think about it, I wonder if Hans used it on Gladiator... 

For everything else I play it myself.


----------



## HiEnergy (May 8, 2017)

I also use the Sunbird for acoustic strumming.
For authentic (in the sense of "guitaristically correct" chord structure and voice-leading) electric guitar accompaniments I use Sugar Bytes Guitarist (https://sugar-bytes.de/de/guitarist) together with NI Guitar Rig


----------



## galactic orange (May 8, 2017)

keepitsimple said:


> I would look into Impact Soundworks Shreddage SRP or their Archtop Hollow Body Electric guitar. both very versatile guitars that can cover all genres.
> 
> I tried pretty much everything out there and Impact Soundworks scripting/engine is for me the best in terms of playability, response and authenticity, especially when you team it up with a top shelf amp simulator like S-Gear for example.


I have to say I'm an Impact Soundworks fan. I haven't listened to the Archtop demos, but another one from them is Django Gypsy Jazz Guitar. The sound is stunning to me, both lead and rhythm. However, it depends on what style you're going for. It's not going to be as versatile as some other acoustic options, but what it does it does very well. I don't have it but it's on my buy list. I own Shreddage II SRP and it's my favorite electric because of the interface and playability.


----------



## AdamAlake (May 8, 2017)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/guitar/session-guitarist-strummed-acoustic/

I like Strummed Acoustic for, well, strummed acoustic guitar.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 8, 2017)

Here's a small random demo I just made using the old Zimmer Guitar patch I converted to Kontakt:



Execuse moi for the sloppy playing. But not bad for a 4MB Kontakt Guitar patch, right?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 8, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Rhythmically I can make Shreddage II sound as authentic as a mock up can get for that instrument (which means, mostly authentic)...through conscientious (more like anal-retentive) programming and manual round robins. But of course it's always a much better idea in this case to just do the mock up and eventually get an actual guitar player yourself to record. It's extremely hard to get that edgy lead thing going, bent up and held vibrato notes.
> 
> I mean, you can get some maniacally great rhythm tones if you work on Guitar Rig and libraries of your choice. The leads are where technology seems to be failing...but you could say that about any expressive solo instrument. I could be wrong.


Another +1 for shreddage. I have the PRS version and was trying it out through BIAS and TH3 the other day. Had an absolute ball, and was able to achieve somewhat realistic results with very little effort. I also love pretty much everything I have from Amplesound, though results through effects engines can be hit and miss. Their Taylor acoustic is lovely if that's what you're looking for. I've not found a really fantastic strum engine/option yet but then I will fully admit I haven't put the time into mastering what I already have in that department. I have heard demos using the guitar VIs that I have that do sound convincing so it is possible though maybe not easy.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 8, 2017)

keepitsimple said:


> I would look into Impact Soundworks Shreddage SRP or their Archtop Hollow Body Electric guitar. both very versatile guitars that can cover all genres.
> 
> I tried pretty much everything out there and Impact Soundworks scripting/engine is for me the best in terms of playability, response and authenticity, especially when you team it up with a top shelf amp simulator like S-Gear for example.


Again I would agree with this. It was so much fun to play on a keyboard and sounded great through amp and effects sims. I don't do metal (well not often), and it still worked very well for me on a more moderate level of distortion/drive/breakup +/- other effects.

And a heads up for anyone interested and if you're like me and somehow missed the fact that Line 6 is releasing a soft vst version of their Helix effects and amp sim package called Helix Native. I'm waiting on making a decision on updating my soft Amp/Fx packages until I see what it is like. If it's approaching anything like the hardware version(s) it should be great.
Linky Dink
http://line6.com/helix/helixnative.html


----------



## jmvideo (May 8, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> But not bad for a 4MB Kontakt Guitar patch, right?



Sounds like a harp.


----------



## keepitsimple (May 8, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> And a heads up for anyone interested and if you're like me and somehow missed the fact that Line 6 is releasing a soft vst version of their Helix effects and amp sim package called Helix Native.
> Linky Dink
> http://line6.com/helix/helixnative.html



Cool ! I joined the "sign-up" list. Hopefully they release a demo version soon.


----------



## lp59burst (May 8, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Again I would agree with this. It was so much fun to play on a keyboard and sounded great through amp and effects sims. I don't do metal (well not often), and it still worked very well for me on a more moderate level of distortion/drive/breakup +/- other effects.
> 
> And a heads up for anyone interested and if you're like me and somehow missed the fact that Line 6 is releasing a soft vst version of their Helix effects and amp sim package called Helix Native. I'm waiting on making a decision on updating my soft Amp/Fx packages until I see what it is like. If it's approaching anything like the hardware version(s) it should be great.
> Linky Dink
> http://line6.com/helix/helixnative.html


I have the Helix floor model and if the Helix vst is anywhere near as good as the "real" Helix is then it'll be   from me.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 8, 2017)

For strumming, I've recently been using Virtual Guitarist Iron. They have a lot of similar strum types in each preset, but different enough that you can switch between them and it almost sounds like a real guitarist if you time it right and it is easy to use. They do a power chord type of strum. I also find if you run them through something like Guitar Rig, they sound a lot better also. 

I think if you can get OrangeTree to work, it actually sounds better, but I always have trouble trying to get it to work. The manual is not really helpful and the YouTube videos rush through some things. And there's a tutorial on Groove3 where Eli Krantzburg does a whole song using only MusicLab guitars. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 8, 2017)

keepitsimple said:


> Cool ! I joined the "sign-up" list. Hopefully they release a demo version soon.


Excellent! It would be great if they do release a demo but not sure if that's confirmed yet.



lp59burst said:


> I have the Helix floor model and if the Helix vst is anywhere near as good as the "real" Helix is then it'll be   from me.


Somehow I knew you would already have the Helix floor model... Ha! It's what I'd get if the price wasn't out of the question for me right now (even second hand). Too many other things more pressing right now. Mind you, I've got a GT-100 that I haven't gotten full value out of yet so, no complaints. But the quoted price on Helix Native (around $400) would definitely have my interest.


----------



## karelpsota (May 8, 2017)

*Ilya Efimov - Nylon Guitar *
The first demo on their website fooled me... and I'm a guitar player.
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/acoustic-guitars/nylon-guitar.html

Also, super helpful tutorial by world renowned producer Niles Dhar. 
It goes to show you how much you can customize: strum, ghost notes, voicing, slides, pick motion, etc.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 8, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> *Ilya Efimov - Nylon Guitar *
> The first demo on their website fooled me... and I'm a guitar player.
> http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/acoustic-guitars/nylon-guitar.html
> 
> ...



of course it did. It's Re-Peat's.


----------



## lp59burst (May 9, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Excellent! It would be great if they do release a demo but not sure if that's confirmed yet.
> 
> 
> Somehow I knew you would already have the Helix floor model... Ha! It's what I'd get if the price wasn't out of the question for me right now (even second hand). Too many other things more pressing right now. Mind you, I've got a GT-100 that I haven't gotten full value out of yet so, no complaints. But the quoted price on Helix Native (around $400) would definitely have my interest.


Hah... got to have something to play the "Steve Miller" through...  (inside joke... )


----------



## mc_deli (May 25, 2017)

I'm a guitarist. NI Strummed Acoustic is great for backing strumming in a mix but I don't like it exposed. I am a massive Amplesound fan. Jaw dropping demos. Great interface. Not Kontakt. If and when I need extra guitars I would buy Amplesound. Also a big Amplitube Fender/SVT fan.

I have to be careful though. I have quite a few guitars but not a big bodied Gibson (top of the long term wish list). I have spent maybe 500 bucks on guitar VIs and plug ins that could have gone to a Gibbo. Oh lord this is a very unhealthy bit of internal dialogue when I think about all the other purchases!

By the way, I met the OP in real life! Can you believe it, in real life!? What a nice chap!


----------



## vms (May 25, 2017)

nothing beats Prominy when it comes to "most realistic"


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 25, 2017)

I use ample sound agt a lot. I think it sounds great, but it is a bit complicated to use especially the strumming. But after a bit tweaking it really sit good in the mix.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 25, 2017)

Has anyone every used the Fishman TriplePlay to play guitar samples through?

Wonder how it might work to be able to play professionally recorded acoustics via MIDI guitar on the TriplePlay.


----------



## Fab (May 25, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Has anyone every used the Fishman TriplePlay to play guitar samples through?
> 
> Wonder how it might work to be able to play professionally recorded acoustics via MIDI guitar on the TriplePlay.



...I had the triple play. IMO you would be better off actually recording guitar. 

That thing is ok, but I remember it being a pain in the arse for getting bum notes. It would probably annoy me a bit more when it inevitably starts wigging out trying to play a vst of a guitar.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 26, 2017)

No one mentioned this, but you can get Acoustic Samples Sunbird plus 2 other guitars (an acoustic and a telecaster) for $99 at https://audioplugin.deals/ for another 4+ days. That's less than the Sunbird costs on its own. The other two have a similar playing format and sound decent in the videos.


----------



## Polkasound (May 26, 2017)

Actually it was discussed in a couple of recent threads:

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...g-acousticsamples-3-in-1-guitar-bundle.62164/

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/acousticsamples-3-in-1-guitar-bundle-discussion.62174/


----------



## ChazC (May 26, 2017)

I don't tend to use many guitar libraries as the guitar is my main instrument but now & again I'll use them for flavour. Shreddage II is my go to for electric & I've used Renegade on occasion as well. I've noticed a few quirks when trying to get specific articulations in Shreddage (probably pilot error!) but for electric guitar simulation it's pretty good. For acoustic stuff I still use MusicLab's RealGuitar - it's long in the tooth but can sound pretty good in a mix. I've also discovered Scuffham S-Gear for amp simulation, blows everything else I've tried out of the water (Amplitube, Guitar Rig, Waves GTR, Recabinet 4, BiasFX).


----------



## Fleer (May 27, 2017)

dzilizzi said:


> No one mentioned this, but you can get Acoustic Samples Sunbird plus 2 other guitars (an acoustic and a telecaster) for $99 at https://audioplugin.deals/ for another 4+ days. That's less than the Sunbird costs on its own. The other two have a similar playing format and sound decent in the videos.


More than decent. Ever since I got to know them last year, I'm smitten.


----------



## SoundChris (Sep 2, 2018)

While I do believe that the Ilya Efimov Nylon is the most convincing and realistic acoustic guitar out there for classical stuff I think that EWQL Gypsy stil does quite a good job in classical and flamenco styles. I rediscovered an old track that I wrote back in 2014 and added some photo-footage. Enjoy


----------



## bill45 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds great.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 2, 2018)

For realistic I always use OrangeTreeSamples, but Applied Acoustics Strum GS-2 is also quite interesting, as it's modeled, not sampled.


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 2, 2018)

It all depends on the track, material & mix. Ample Sound gets used the most although not exclusively. They all have their pros /cons.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes EWQL Gypsy is a great acoustic guitar, very playable and realistic. There's also a Martin guitar patch in Omnisphere which is really good as well. Honestly, despite the age of some its libraries, Omnisphere never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## g.c. (Sep 2, 2018)

I have to 2nd and/or 3rd the Elfimov.
I have the EW Gypsy, the Impact, but there's just something about the Elfimov. Look on the site and try out the demos. I don't know if you get a free trial or not. Also, if you're not in a hurry, Elfimov often have pretty good sale oppurtunities.
p.s.
If you like the Gypsy sound, try adding the Reverb equivalent from Spaces to the Elfimov, or any of the others for that matter.


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone had any success with AAS GS-2?


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 3, 2018)

I've yet to hear any kind of realistic guitar vst's. They all sound fake to me. I mean, you can probably get away with some basic chord strums, but anything outside of that is pushing it.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I've yet to hear any kind of realistic guitar vst's. They all sound fake to me. I mean, you can probably get away with some basic chord strums, but anything outside of that is pushing it, especially when it comes to electric guitar.


I respectfully disagree. With a deep sampled dry guitar library along with a comprehensive list of articulations, paired with an excellent amp sim like S-gear, it can be easily accomplished. Of course, you need a good keyboard player who knows how to ride the pitch bend wheel to make the best of it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 3, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> I respectfully disagree. With a deep sampled dry guitar library along with a comprehensive list of articulations, paired with an excellent amp sim like S-gear, it can be easily accomplished. Of course, you need a good keyboard player who knows how to ride the pitch bend wheel to make the best of it.



I'm totally open to having my mind changed. Feel free to post an isolated electric guitar sample that was done with a keyboard that could fool my ears.

Btw, I do think your approach is probably the better way to acheive convincing guitar tones, as opposed to something "out of the box" like Shreddage.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm totally open to having my mind changed. Feel free to post an isolated electric guitar sample that was done with a keyboard that could fool my ears.
> 
> Btw, I do think your approach is probably the better way to acheive convincing guitar tones, as opposed to something "out of the box" like Shreddage.


What's funny is that Shreddage is what i consider to be that "deeply sampled" dry guitar. I never use the built-in amps, especially with the existence of groundbreaking amp sims like S-Gear and *very few *others on the market.

You gonna use the best of both worlds


----------



## jmauz (Sep 3, 2018)

Huh. I use Shreddage dry through Helix Native amp sim's all the time. I've fooled many clients.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 3, 2018)

jmauz said:


> Huh. I use Shreddage dry through Helix Native amp sim's all the time. I've fooled many clients.


I think it's easy fool people who actually don't play that instrument. I'm sure an experienced violinist could point out a violin vst much faster than a guitarist (like myself) could.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 3, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> What's funny is that Shreddage is what i consider to be that "deeply sampled" dry guitar. I never use the built-in amps, especially with the existence of groundbreaking amp sims like S-Gear and *very few *others on the market.
> 
> You gonna use the best of both worlds



What's ground breaking about S-Gear?


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> What's ground breaking about S-Gear?


Lol i guess i have to be careful with my words around a guitarist. Ok maybe not "grounbreaking" but excellent to say the least. It's one of the most responsive tube amp sims around, extremely responsive to dynamics. I've seen guitar players debate whether to buy a Kemper anymore with the existence of S-Gear and the likes (which are very few).


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe we should do a blind test of real and fake guitars, like somebody did with violins a while back. It'd be interesting to see which plugins are good at fooling listeners, but the real interesting part is which human guitarists would be mistaken for plugins by the largest number of people.


----------



## jmauz (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I think it's easy fool people who actually don't play that instrument. I'm sure an experienced violinist could point out a violin vst much faster than a guitarist (like myself) could.



Yes...thankfully my clients whom are guitarists do their own guitar tracks.


----------

